# fool proof way to make a million in this industry



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Start with 2 million and follow the pricing set below when you are half through the bank roll quit 



Pricing effective immediately 




Contractor Services Pricing 

Trip charge-when a property is occupied or you just take photos $ 17.00 
Locks- 1st Lock- (secure and resecures) $ 20.00 
Locks- any additional locks each (doesn't include padlock and hasp) $ 15.00 
Locks- padlock and hasp (each) $ 7.00 
Janitorial (initial and monthly) $ 40.00 
Grass cuts- (Initial and re-cut) Up to 5,000 SQFT $ 20.00 
Grass cuts- (Initial and Re-cut) 5,001 - 10,000 SQFT $ 25.00 
Grass cuts- (Initial and Re-cut) 10,001 - 15,000 $ 30.00 
Cap pipe $ 15.00 
Cap wire $ 4.00 
Cap toilet call for pricing 
Outlet covers (each) $ 2.50 
Switch plates (each) $ 2.50 
Installing dehumidifier $ 200.00 
Installing sump pump $ 120.00 
Pressure test (separate client order) $ 20.00 
Winterization (dry) $ 37.50 
Winterization (wet and radiant heat) $ 82.00 
Thaw property- bid to replace water heater or boiler due to frozen property call for pricing 
Appliance removal (needs authorization) call for pricing 
Debris removal (includes Hazards) $20 per CYD 
Repair pipe separation $ 15.00 
Allow access- 1st hour $ 15.00 
Allow access- any additional hours but only up to 3 hours total (per ea wk order) $ 10.00 
Installing handrails call for pricing 
Installing security door call for pricing 
Board windows (2'x2' small) each $ 30.00 
Board windows (3'x3' medium) each $ 45.00 
Board windows (4'x4' large) each $ 65.00 
Pump basement (provide pictures of yard stick/tape measure to show depth) $65 per ft 
Tarping of a roof call for pricing 
Tarping a pool call for pricing


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> Start with 2 million and follow the pricing set below when you are half through the bank roll quit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOw at those prices I'll sign up for NO wints and yards or Locks or ... I can se nothing NOTHING good on there and the wint price is absolutely shocking. That is an area of Liability that is HUGE for me. A bab wint can easily cause 5 K in damages. You nationals get what you pay for !! Caveat emptor


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

some of those are high compared to some companies ive run into


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> some of those are high compared to some companies ive run into




the worst part is the 3 hours of work that went into the application process, calls to ins companies to add them as also insured etc etc before we even got this spread sheet 

but the happy part was rejecting 20 orders fell swoop and telling them to shove it up into a part of the body that is generally thought of as an exit 

oh and the route was close to 300 miles round trip LMHO


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

300 miles? oh hell no


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

What regional is that?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

*altisource maybe ...not national thats forsure.*


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Lemme guess, Company out of Idaho??


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

its better when the end of it says . " prices subject to change at any moment"


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

hey now what company out of Idaho? I do what I have to also so I have safeg work which are in zones. I either take it or no work so I had to have subs. I certanily hope its not me your thinking of mr mntman


----------



## palmettoproperty (Nov 14, 2012)

this looks like south eastern price list


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

wow!!! that's all


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I wouldn't ask my worst enemy to work for those prices!!!!.......:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

I love how banks tell you to haul hazards without knowing the laws. In CA without the proper paper work and logs hauling hazards = major fines and jail time with rig impounded. When they ask me to haul hazardious waste I ask them to give it to me in writting after I supply the pictures. They refuse so I refuse to haul hazardious mats. They tried to do charge backs on me on them too. 

Best hazard found on site was bomb making material found in a garage top shelf of a house that was vacant for 2 years. FAS house..ironically..nickname for house was boomboom. Im sure this goes without saying...Stop work leave area notify supervisor(ya supervisor used cause we "vendors" were employees with FAS)


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Diallo185 said:


> I love how banks tell you to haul hazards without knowing the laws. In CA without the proper paper work and logs hauling hazards = major fines and jail time with rig impounded. When they ask me to haul hazardious waste I ask them to give it to me in writting after I supply the pictures. They refuse so I refuse to haul hazardious mats. They tried to do charge backs on me on them too.
> 
> Best hazard found on site was bomb making material found in a garage top shelf of a house that was vacant for 2 years. FAS house..ironically..nickname for house was boomboom. Im sure this goes without saying...Stop work leave area notify supervisor(ya supervisor used cause we "vendors" were employees with FAS)


In regards to hazards I leave everything that are considered hazards or e waste (bicycle tires, to anything with a electrical cord attached) I used to just remove e waste but they are being stingy with me so ill be stingy with them


----------



## M.S.I. (Dec 21, 2012)

The whole hazmat thing is such a grey area, we only bid haz-mat and use a licensed company to do so, it's not worth the risk.


----------

